# New Wheels



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=150


























I haven't got much of a chance to ride them much, but for now they feel great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Sweet, did you put the cassette on or did they come with it? I'm waiting for a cassette to put on my new tubeless dura ace wheels that will go on my 566 and I've never installed one before.

That looks like radial in the front and 2x or 3x in the back. What spoke count did they use for you? I wanted tubeless or else I would have gotten this same setup from BWW because of the 7900 hubs.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Weav said:


> Sweet, did you put the cassette on or did they come with it? I'm waiting for a cassette to put on my new tubeless dura ace wheels that will go on my 566 and I've never installed one before.
> 
> That looks like radial in the front and 2x or 3x in the back. What spoke count did they use for you? I wanted tubeless or else I would have gotten this same setup from BWW because of the 7900 hubs.



I got the 28 front and the 32 rear. They sure make the bike feel a lot more responsive. I cant believe how they can make a wheel so light and so strong. I wish I were younger so I can start racing . I guess I could anyhow. I bought Open Pro's from the BWW about 4 years ago and they treat you very good and very nice people to deal with. I had the front wheel of the OP come with a little dent in it. I called Chris and I had a new one on the way, before I shipped the dented one back. There service is second to none.

Also I ordered a Antares saddle, to give that a try. I'm pretty happy with the Aliante, but I've been reading a lot of good things about the Antares, so I thought I would give it a try.

I'm really going to push my luck and MAYBE get a new jersey. I lost so much weight that I need a large now. 

The wheels don't come with a cassette. You have to get some wheel tools for that, but you might as well get them because you will get your money out of them. When the Sram cassette is worn out, I have an Ultegra on the self waiting to go on. I tried the Shimano 105 cassette on there and it really quites it down. I'm going to try a KMC chain as well.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Finally G-man!!!!

CONGRATS! I'm very happy for you. Post a pic of all of the bike please.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Finally G-man!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS! I'm very happy for you. Post a pic of all of the bike please.



Thanks Max. I just checked my e-mail and the saddle has been shipped. I'll post a pic then. It comes with matching bar tape, but I'm going to make sure it works out, before I put the tape on.
Hey maybe I should get a Cofidis kit.:biggrin5:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey maybe you shouldn't. 
Here's the jersey ('s) you should get.
http://www.bicyclebuys.com/manufacturer/Look
http://www.mackcycleandfitness.com/99430.html


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the white one. I better hold off until the heat cools down a little. 

We finally got everything, or almost everything, squared away down here.I knew we would.


----------

